# Looking for a source for Bocksbeutel bottles



## Bat-man94 (Mar 21, 2017)

I just started trying to make wine. I know very little about it but I really wanted to take it up because I like wine so much. And I really wanted to get a bunch of wine made for me and all of my friends. I started looking into it and I found that there are several different styles of bottle to chose from and I fell in love with the Bocksbeutel. Bocksbeutel bottles are a very distinct shape and typically used for German wines. I really like this particular style and really want to find some but I cannot seem to find a supplier. Does anyone know of a place that I could buy them in quantities of 20-30 at a time? Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------

